# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  The Kreutzer Sonata by Leo Tolstoy

## sperk

Amazon.com: Russian Classics in Russian and English: The Kreutzer Sonata by Leo Tolstoy (Dual-Language Book) (Russian Edition) (9780956401069): Leo Tolstoy, Leo Wiener, Alexander Vassiliev: Books

----------

